

Show HN: ResetPassword.co - graham1776
http://resetpassword.brace.io

======
graham1776
I made this in response to the Heartbleed bug. I knew I needed to change my
passwords, but didn't have a way to systematically remember all the places I
had accounts and change them.

Questions: Am I on the right track here? Is this useful to you? What could I
do to make this better?

